

Twitter experiencing outage - owenwil

As of about 15 minutes ago Twitter is experiencing an outage - the website and API loads but aren't serving up any new tweets. From time to time, one seems to squeeze through but then it goes down again.... this hasn't happened in a while.
======
jameswyse
Seems to be working fine for me?

Twitter Status: <http://status.twitter.com/> doesn't mention anything either.

------
bifrost
Sounds like the cluster/machine you're bound to is behind or something...
logout/login/reboot/refresh?

